# Christians in Jerusalem want Jews to stop spitting on them



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 10, 2009)

Christians in Jerusalem want Jews to stop spitting on them - Haaretz - Israel News


----------



## TimV (Feb 10, 2009)

They do it here, too, but only in heavily OJ areas, and spit only on the ground after someone with a cross in his or her neck walk by.


----------



## Roldan (Feb 10, 2009)

Lord help me if I get spit on, wouldn't want my inner ghetto to come out lol naw but seriously it would take a work of the Holy Spirit to contain my flesh and help me to just pray for them and show mercy and grace, thats my


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Feb 10, 2009)

Joshua said:


> If those Christians could just get some muscle from Hagee to tell the Jews to make nice!



Whose side would Hagee take, anyway?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2009)

At least no one was so angry at the sight of war crimes that they used bad language!

Senior U.K. diplomat said arrested over anti-Semitic tirade - Haaretz - Israel News

Then the police would have had to arrest someone!


----------



## TimV (Feb 10, 2009)

Some crimes are by their very nature worse than others, I guess.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 11, 2009)

Roldan said:


> Lord help me if I get spit on, wouldn't want my inner ghetto to come out


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 11, 2009)

Well I do not know why the Christians are complaining, Jesus told them that it would happen, that if they (the jews also) were this way against Jesus they would also be this way against his disciples, + Peter and John thought of it as a credit to get to suffer for our Lord and these guys will not even endure spit.


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Feb 11, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> Well I do not know why the Christians are complaining, Jesus told them that it would happen, that if they (the jews also) were this way against Jesus they would also be this way against his disciples, + Peter and John thought of it as a credit to get to suffer for our Lord and these guys will not even endure spit.



Great point Martin.


----------



## Zenas (Feb 11, 2009)

They hung the Messiah on a tree as a curse to Him. Spit is the worst they can do to His followers?


----------



## BJClark (Feb 11, 2009)

Here in the states, some would probably take them to court and charge them with a crime--not knowing if they have some deadly disease or whatever...


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 11, 2009)

Zenas said:


> They hung the Messiah on a tree as a curse to Him. Spit is the worst they can do to His followers?



No that is what I mean, they cannot even endure something as small as spit


----------



## Zenas (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm calling the Jews a bunch of nancy-boy limp wrists.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 11, 2009)

Zenas said:


> I'm calling the Jews a bunch of nancy-boy limp wrists.


Oh, Andrew... you're so... _ecumenical._


----------



## WarrenInSC (Feb 11, 2009)

Zenas said:


> I'm calling the Jews a bunch of nancy-boy limp wrists.



Except for maybe those in the IDF?


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 11, 2009)

This is precisely the type of thing to which Jesus was referring when he said to 'turn the other cheek'.


----------



## SolaGratia (Feb 11, 2009)

I wonder what popular conservative radio talk show host Dennis Prager and Michael Medved (both jewish) have to say about this in their radio shows?


----------



## matt01 (Feb 11, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> This is precisely the type of thing to which Jesus was referring when he said to 'turn the other cheek'.



I haven't been spit on for my faith, but this probably isn't the way to handle what is basically a minor incident. So much better if the Archbishop hadn't allowed a brawl to occur...:



> On Sunday, a fracas developed when a yeshiva student spat at the cross being carried by the Armenian Archbishop during a procession near the Holy Sepulchre in the Old City. The archbishop's 17th-century cross was broken during the brawl and he slapped the yeshiva student.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 11, 2009)

They're lucky that they are not across the border in Gaza. The treatment they would recieve would be far worse that spit.


1Th 2:14 For ye, brethren, became followers of the churches of God which in Judaea are in Christ Jesus: for ye also have suffered like things of your own countrymen, even as they [have] of the Jews: 
1Th 2:15 Who both killed the Lord Jesus, and their own prophets, and have persecuted us; and they please not God, and are contrary to all men: 
1Th 2:16 Forbidding us to speak to the Gentiles that they might be saved, to fill up their sins alway: for the wrath is come upon them to the uttermost.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 12, 2009)

If that happened to me my inner ghetto would lead me to get some spray paint and "tag" the western wall.

j/k


----------



## Josiah (Feb 12, 2009)

SolaGratia said:


> I wonder what popular conservative radio talk show host Dennis Prager and Michael Medved (both jewish) have to say about this in their radio shows?



Medved might say that such a story is anti-semitic propaganda aimed at driving a wedge between Christians and Jews. Then he would talk about how this is the sort of thing that should bring Jews and Christians closer together.


----------



## SolaGratia (Feb 12, 2009)

Josiah said:


> SolaGratia said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what popular conservative radio talk show host Dennis Prager and Michael Medved (both jewish) have to say about this in their radio shows?
> ...



I tried asking Michael Medved himself regarding this by calling during his radio program and the call screener told me twice that it was an off topic subject.


----------



## TimV (Feb 12, 2009)

Very good, Gil. This was in the news a couple years ago, and the story is the same. You are out to push people, citizens of your own country who's families have been their longer than yours, into leaving the country. Another Armenian clergyman had the same think happen to him a couple years ago. Jews just started covering him in spit during a religious march and the cops just stood their and watched.

We're talking citizens of the same country, so keep that in mind when saying anything about turning the other cheek, or to be consistant you would have to let a fellow American do the same to you because they hate you for being Black, Hispanic, Southern, Protestant or whatever.


----------

